
Should I wait for the MacBooks with Arm chip? - mengibar10
I have been planning to buy a MacBook Pro laptop. But now I read that Apple is planning to switch to Arm chip. Should I wait for it or take the opportunity to buy one of the last MacBooks with an Intel chip? What are the pros and cons for either choice?
======
mlacks
What are you using the laptop for?

If its web browsing with long battery life, you should just get an iPad Pro
with the keyboard attachment. for anything else just buy an Intel Macbook -
who knows how long it will be until the ARM Macbook gets released

~~~
mengibar10
I am developer, a heavy user running docker containers, IntelliJ, etc. I have
been using Macs for a long time and not considering a switch to a Linux or
Windows. If I buy a laptop today I will not be buying another one for at least
5 years. So I wanted understand what I lose if I buy another laptop with an
Intel chip versus the new Arm based one.

